# Seattle Autonomous Zone



## dubh

If any road dawgs are at the Seattle Autonomous Zone hit me up. I am camping there for the last couple days, and have no plans on leaving until the Jamboree north of here. If your on the road on the west coast, you may want to consider coming to the AZ in Seattle, it's the Capital Hill Autonomous Zone. There is an onging temporary autonomous zone, loads of food, clothes, etc. Be ready to do anti-racist activism if you come though, it's not just a drunken binge, well at least not until later in the night. Some pics.


----------



## Animalia777

They treating homeless people well? I was thinking about getting up there and checking it out


----------



## dubh

Animalia777 said:


> They treating homeless people well? I was thinking about getting up there and checking it out


Its led by Black Lives Matter rather then privileged people. From my experience and what ive seen homeless, 'homebumbs' are being treated fairly and well.


----------



## coltsfoot

I've been wondering, how are the locals that live within the zone taking to everything?


----------



## dubh

The following may sound paranoic and ranty, all I ask is to read with an open mind.





I was camping in the Olympic foothills above Port Angeles on the Olympic Peninsula, when on my phone news feed the establishment of the Capital Hill Autonomous Zone came up as a news story. I left the next morning for Seattle. I had participated in Anarchist organizing since I was 29, earlier in life I had served in the US Navy on Submarines and was involved in Military Intelligence work. Being an anarchist organizer I knew that Autonomous Zones, whether PAZ or TAZ was a thing never to be missed. I grabbed my pack and bike and headed out on the bus and ferry to Seattle.





When I arrived at the CHAZ, as it was called then before becoming the CHOP, which was just weird in itself, Cal Anderson Park was full of part activists and part hipsters having a good time, which is pretty normal. It reminded me of Dolores Park in SF back in the day when people partied and socialized more freely. On Pike street was the most amazing mural comprised of the letters “Black Lives Matter”. Each letter a different artistic vision, an individual statement, definitely the best street mural of BLM so far that I have seen. I cannot describe the inner joy of seeing the Police precinct boarded up, the thoughts of evicting the police, the so many times of being harassed, searched, arrested by those fuckers, those Robocops!





There were amazing free stores there, with shelves stacked with food. I even scored a tent, pillow, sleeping pad for the two weeks I was at the protest. It was very much an autonomous space, though a TAZ, still that little bit of ease, of having a space with a tent, in the city, that was so much better, it really was a vacation to a street person, a forest dweller, one on the outside of everything. It was an upgrade for a traveller road dawg.





I went on many marches with BLM, on a Friday, we marched in the rain, 60,000 strong chanting, singing, having a grand time of it. I never at that time would have ever imagined that next Friday at the CHAZ would end in drive by shootings, but I have other things to talk about at the moment.





I have a lot of experience with protesting. I have seen the State try to disrupt protests before. I can honestly say I have never seen so much COINTELPRO levied at a protest movement as I watched first hand was happening at the CHAZ to BLM organizers. I should mention that the FBI considers BLM to be ‘Black Identity Extremists’ and considers them a threat as much, if not more, then violent white nationalists. It is important to also note that earlier a person attacked the protestors wounding one before the establishment of the CHAZ. Is this just cowboy gun play or is it the organized disruption of what the FBI considers a threat? I also note that in Louisville, KY a man was killed yesterday in much of the same scenarios I had seen in CHAZ: a plausibly deniable confrontation between two civilians breaks out, and one party comes back with a gun and shoots the protestors, in each case a scenario unfolds where a confrontation develops in an almost contrived sense and the protestors for not backing down are shot. I saw this unfold by my tent as I was packing on my last day at the CHAZ, when a person, a Black man, was walking through the CHAZ, got into a confrontation with a camper, a black kid, and when it got heated, the Black man pulled out a gun from his crotch and threatened to shoot the kid, the kid told him to go ahead and do it, so the black guy ran away. Like I said I have been to many protests, and most in major cities like NYC and SF, I have never ever seen anything this deranged. I reflect now and with my knowledge and background in the military I am definitely convinced all of this is actually part of PSYOPS. Also noting that Trump signed an executive order declaring ANTIFA a terrorist organization. In my reflections I can only conclude that the US Government is actively undermining BLM as part of what the FBI has termed “Iron Fist” a counter-insurgency program against BLM.





There are some other indicators that organizers and protestors where being targeted by PSYOPS as part of a counter-insurgency. Such as the use of fireworks as a noise campaign. Indeed, it was always a question if we were hearing fireworks or gunshots, creating confusion for all. An example of the impact of such a noise campaign on African Americans is while dancing to some hip hop with a mostly African crowd, fireworks went off, watching half the dancers hit the floor thinking it was gunshots. Some of the perpetrators where inebriated white skater kids, who nearly drove into a gang of gun wielding Africans had I not stopped them, it was on my watch for security that this occurred. Also mind you that the protestors themselves had just endured rounds of flash bang grenades leading up to the founding of the CHAZ so they already had PTSD. If I wanted to get into the heads of my enemy, fireworks would be a good choice, and I do note that fireworks have been directed at protestors in other cities, part of an organized disruption or just drunk skater kids with fireworks?





Guns, and lotsa guns were on display at the CHAZ, up to the shooting death of a 19 year old African, supposedly by another African, the guns were being toted around by White guys. There was one boogaloo camped near me, but he disappeared after a couple days, he was spotted at protests in another city, I recognized him from a video on boogaloos. People, oddly, traveled great distances to be at the CHAZ, which surprised me, they all seemed to have their own agendas for travelling such distances. The ‘CHAZ security’ which though I did security at the west barricades where the murder took place I never interfaced with officially, every interaction with official security gave me bad vibes. When I saw that they had guns, when I saw that some were boogaloos, I was like fuck that, I’ll watch the west to try and avert another drive by on my own. Never mind, that in the neighborhood grocer I was followed by armed ‘private security’ and that same ‘private security’ guard came up to me on my watch at the West gate and was surprised to see me standing there, since he was supposedly ‘CHAZ Security’ watching the South Gate when I followed him and took a pic of him and his partner both of whom where former Marines with combat experience in Iraq and Afghanistan. So that seemed odd to this person with covert military experience.





Also, there were two incidents with Proud Boys with guns before any of the live fire began. A small Proud Boy contingent escorted a African American Trump supporter with an American flag through the crowd. They had at least four armed guards, again, we have inflammatory armed people coming into a hostile environment to “speak” or is it really to provoke a confrontation. In the beginning all the guns were carried by white folks whether claiming to be on the side of BLM or against it, guns and more guns were brought out and displayed signaling a desire for armed conflict.





The night of the fatal drive-by, which happened not far from me, I was walking through the area, when some altercation developed. I saw a man lying on the road holding his head. Medics were being called. I moved out of the area a little by the BLM letters when the automatic machine gun fire went off killing a 19 year old kid, Lorenzo and wounding another. This was not the only drive by shooting. One actually happened by my tent also. As I was sitting inside it the automatic fire went off right by my tent I hit the floor as much as possible, as far as I know no one was injured in that one, maybe they shot high. Several nights I stood watch by the West gate where there was a memorial set up for Lorenzo, to me he is a victim of COINTELPRO no matter how they disguise it.





If people are interested in how they are able to use PSYOPS on protests you can see my video series on this: “Information Warfare for Anarchists” 





I was really joyful and happy the first week at CHAZ, then as you can tell, the US Government undermined the protest as part of it’s insane campaign against BLM. The next week was like being back in Belfast during the troubles, the war in Northern Ireland.





FBI Iron Fist against BLM: Leaked FBI Documents Show FBI Developed “IRON FIST” To Counter “Black Identity Extremists” - Defending Rights & Dissent - https://rightsanddissent.org/news/leaked-fbi-documents-show-fbi-developed-iron-fist-to-counter-black-identity-extremists/amp/


----------



## dubh

Another fascist attack happened last night at protest zone. They tried running over protestors and shooting. Protest security shot one dead. 

Psyops off the hook.

https://www.king5.com/mobile/articl...HbmGJYV8JNhhwcR6ScyCRoqfQ2wPKSvqRWUmskB-JXH3A


----------



## ERSK

fuck around and find out
and they did


----------



## dubh

Those shot by security were african, one aged 14. According to 

Black on black crime at blsck liberation protest defies logic.


----------



## Dameon

Heh, didn't notice this thread until just now. I live in the area, we'll have to meet up sometime.

The recent shooting is looking like a huge fuck-up on the side of CHOP security, but it's hard to sort out the details right now.


----------



## dubh

Dameon said:


> Heh, didn't notice this thread until just now. I live in the area, we'll have to meet up sometime.
> 
> The recent shooting is looking like a huge fuck-up on the side of CHOP security, but it's hard to sort out the details right now.


I left CHOP last Friday, working day labor in Olympia now, I return to Seattle this Friday to work day labor. I'll be around CHOP at night. Message me if you want to meet up, or anyone else. 

I had a bad feeling about CHOP Security with automatic weapons, it's not unsuprising to me, like a scenario written for a bad outcome.


----------



## CouchPunx

I was wondering what the story was about that shooting. I'm in seattle now, hadn't heard anything but rumors that it was CHOP security. That's infuriating if true.


----------



## dubh

CouchPunx said:


> I was wondering what the story was about that shooting. I'm in seattle now, hadn't heard anything but rumors that it was CHOP security. That's infuriating if true.


Thats what ive seen confirmed by CHOP. Im heading back to Seattle now. Hopefully talk to some folks and get some answers.


----------



## dubh

Another seattle fatality. This time vehicular homocide with cordination.


----------



## Dameon

maybelogic said:


> hm


Please don't respond with just two letters.


----------



## marmar

Wow that shit was crazy. thank you for the write up on your experience there! I wouldn't be surprised or shocked at all to find out it in fact was being actively worked on by FBI this way. 
Being a part of big protests before and learning about how contelpro worked on movements thought the xx century, no fucking surprise at all. 
It is insane how many protestors lives being lost at the blm protests since they've started.


----------



## Deleted member 28591

Chop still a thing?


----------



## Dameon

plasticlife said:


> Chop still a thing?


Nope, it was shut down a while ago. There's still multiple protests daily in Seattle, though.


----------

